# How about this trade



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Of course it would have to be a S&T:

Dallas trades:
Marquis Daniels 5.8M
Keith Van Horn 5.5M (New Contract, probably MLE)
Pavel Podkolzine 1.2
12.5

Utah Trades:
Carlos Boozer 11.5M
Devin Brown 2.7M
14.2

We do it for some rebounding and inside scoring. They do it to get rid of Boozer, who they're shopping, and get more weapons for Deron Williams (plus the perfect fit of KVH in Utah ). We get back a little help on the wing with Devin Brown, who's also expiring next year.


----------



## The Future7 (Feb 24, 2005)

Not bad and it would really help our rebounding. I would rather give up Stack instead of Daniels.
I never really thought Boozer was worth 11.5M though.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Of course it would have to be a S&T:
> 
> Dallas trades:
> Marquis Daniels 5.8M
> ...


I love Boozer, but we have too many centers and how are we going to get minutes for them? Waive Dampier? or trade him?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

The Future7 said:


> Not bad and it would really help our rebounding. I would rather give up Stack instead of Daniels.
> I never really thought Boozer was worth 11.5M though.


I also prefer Daniels over Stackhouse.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

I think Diop will be more marketable now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I'd definitely would rather give up Stack than Daniels, but the Jazz don't need Stack. Daniels is a lot younger. Stack is only useful on title contenders at this point, they don't want him out there taking shots from the guys they're trying to develop. I tried to look at it from their perspective. 

And if KVH goes, our true big man rotation looks like this: Damp/Dirk/Boozer(w/trade)/Diop/Mbenga. I'm more than willing to say bye to Mbenga for Boozer. Boozer can get good minutes at the 4 and 5, no other player on the team can really say that, maybe Diop.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Boozer can be a top 10 PF in the NBA easily. He can average 20 pionts and 10 rebounds, and he is also a decent defender.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

I prefer Daniels over Boozer...a swing man who is often injured is easier to deal with then a big that is often injured...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I prefer Daniels over Boozer...a swing man who is often injured is easier to deal with then a big that is often injured...


 But we have more swingmen than decent bigs. We need Boozer more than we need Daniels, and I don't think that can be denied, after seeing how this series went.


----------



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

_Dre_ said:


> But we have more swingmen than decent bigs. We need Boozer more than we need Daniels, and I don't think that can be denied, after seeing how this series went.


I didnt see aprobvlem with our bigs...they played very well in my opinion...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Dragnsmke1 said:


> I didnt see aprobvlem with our bigs...they played very well in my opinion...


 They've played well for them, but not well by most standards. They've pretty much overachieved, but that's not the production that we should rely on if we're trying to really a title.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> They've played well for them, but not well by most standards. They've pretty much overachieved, but that's not the production that we should rely on if we're trying to really a title.


Our Centers are fine, we just need a backup PF that has few low post moves.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I dont think Marquis will be gone unless its a superstar trade


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> But we have more swingmen than decent bigs. We need Boozer more than we need Daniels, and I don't think that can be denied, after seeing how this series went.


You don't need more bigs. Shaq did like nothing in the games. The guy who killed you was unstoppable


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller i am wondering, how many posts do you average a day?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

t1no said:


> Saint Baller i am wondering, how many posts do you average a day?


 Uhhh no clue, why you ask?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Saint Baller said:


> Uhhh no clue, why you ask?


I remember it was at 990 yesterday and now it's at 1116. Amazing lol.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Lol with my injury and summer, all I have to do is post


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

*How about this Trade:*

Dallas - Boston

Dallas:

-KVH (S&G with the MLE)
-Stack
-Podkolzine
+ 28th pick

Boston:
-Pierce (would be the desperatly needed SG)
-Al Jefferson (Back-up PF and also more Rebounds, but very young)

I think this trade is never gonna happen but it would be a nice one...


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

That's not a bad trade actually but Stack is not leaving Dallas, Avery loves him


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

D-NOW41 said:


> *How about this Trade:*
> 
> Dallas - Boston
> 
> ...


Two thumbs up for ANY deal to bring in Paul Pierce. I would take the trade without getting Al Jefferson! LOL


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> That's not a bad trade actually but Stack is not leaving Dallas, Avery loves him


Yeah I know, that's why I think that this trade isn't going to happen. But if we use Quis instead of Stack and a bit more cash... maybe they would be happy


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Paul Pierce isn't coming here. And I don't see how we "desperately need" a Shooting Guard.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

_Dre_ said:


> Paul Pierce isn't coming here. And I don't see how we "desperately need" a Shooting Guard.


Do we have a good one ??? Maybe Stack but hes comming of the bench and Daniels who is injured all the time


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Paul Pierce isn't coming here. And I don't see how we "desperately need" a Shooting Guard.


I know there is no way Pierce ends up in Dallas, but it would be nice though... LOL

:cheers:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

There is a chance, he was being persuaded by Walker to join a new team to win... So he might ask for a trade


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

D-NOW41 said:


> Do we have a good one ??? Maybe Stack but hes comming of the bench and Daniels who is injured all the time



If we were desperate for anything, we wouldn't have been in the finals. This team needs tweaks, not any overhauls.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

I think Paul thinks he's in Boston for a while, he's talking about who he wants drafted, and he's asking for an extension. It's really in Ainge's hands. I have a feeling his contract is going to be an excuse to trade him. It would be kind of stupid to be rebuilding, drafting all these perimeter players, then keep him. I just doubt he's coming here. Remember when he was supposed to be a Blazer this time last year?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Remember when he was supposed to be a Blazer this time last year?


That's very true. These speculations always help players out with their contracts...

:biggrin:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Well last year when he was supposed to become a blazer we all knew it wouldnt happen


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Doesn't Terry play SG now since Harris plays PG? If so, then the Pierce trade is useless


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

No Terry plays PG but when Harris comes in Terry switches over


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

But with Pierce we would have another low post threat. They may allow Dirk to shoot from the outside a little more. Could really open up the offense and give us versatility on defense. What would be funny is the fact that the big debate in Dallas during the '98 draft was Dirk or Pierce.


----------



## da1nonly (May 8, 2006)

Saint Baller said:


> No Terry plays PG but when Harris comes in Terry switches over


But Harris starts now.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> But with Pierce we would have another low post threat. They may allow Dirk to shoot from the outside a little more. Could really open up the offense and give us versatility on defense. What would be funny is the fact that the big debate in Dallas during the '98 draft was Dirk or Pierce.



And at the time...they took..neither..wierd . I really wasn't up on basketball then.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't get me wrong, I would like Paul here, but I just don't see it happening. I can remember a post or two about him the past 2, 3 offseasons.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> And at the time...they took..neither..wierd . I really wasn't up on basketball then.


Well Dallas pretty much had the Bucks pick already. It pretty much was Dallas' decision on which one.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would like Paul here, but I just don't see it happening. I can remember a post or two about him the past 2, 3 offseasons.


Don't see it happening either.

Would love it though.


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Don't get me wrong, I would like Paul here, but I just don't see it happening. I can remember a post or two about him the past 2, 3 offseasons.


Yeah, I also remember about two seasons ago that Vince Carter was rummored to come to Dallas also.


----------



## D-NOW41 (Jun 6, 2006)

and it was rumored that Jason Kidd will come to Dallas two seasons ago....

I also don't see it coming but I would love to have pierce and Jefferson in Big-D.


----------

